# Toy Poodle Breeders in Canada



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Have you added toys to your miniature search?
Until someone might drop by with a personal recommendation, here's some CKC and PCC info again.

*Canadian Kennel Club*
CKC | Purebred Puppies, Dog Competitions, Show Dog Events | CKC
*Poodle Club Of Canada*
Poodle – Poodle club of Canada
*Ottawa Valley Poodle Club*
Ottawa Valley Poodle Club – Serving Ottawa and Surrounding Areas
*Poodle Club of Ontario*
Poodle Club Of Ontario
*Poodle Club of Alberta*
Poodle Club of Alberta
*Canada’s Guide to Dogs - Poodle*
Standard Poodle Clubs - Canada's Guide to Dogs


*Breeder Listings

Multi Provinces

Poodle Club of Canada Breeder List*
Microsoft Word - PCC2022Breeders 7 27 22.doc (poodleclubcanada.club)
*Canadian Kennel Club Breeder List*
Puppy List & Approved Breeders | CKC
*Ottawa Valley Poodle Club Breeder List*
Breeder Listing – Ottawa Valley Poodle Club

----

One of our members, Mfmst, offered a great idea which I've just remembered. The idea is to find the list of winning dogs from official competitions and use that list to look for the breeder/owner/kennel name.
Many don't have an online presence so this is one way to search.

Canuck Dogs: Your source for Canadian dog event information online.


----------



## poodlesto (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks, @Rose n Poos! Yes, I've added toys to my search now. The more I looked into it, I think I would prefer a toy compared to a mini, but I do want to find a good breeder. Great tip about going through the list of winners at official competitions! I have already contacted one of them, but I will try with the others.


----------

